# How old is the 303?



## Justafreespirit (Nov 3, 2009)

what year was the 303 BMW? It looks old but not vintage...I'm thinking early 90s?

BMW 303 running in the sunligh


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

The BMW 303 was produced by BMW in 1933 and 1934.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_303


----------



## Justafreespirit (Nov 3, 2009)

bimmerusam3 said:


> The BMW 303 was produced by BMW in 1933 and 1934.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_303


OH wow!! I was WAY off!! thanks for the info!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Justafreespirit said:


> what year was the 303 BMW? It looks old but not vintage...I'm thinking early 90s?
> 
> BMW 303 running in the sunligh


also that picture is not a 303...its an e30


----------

